
Ask HN: What are the effects of a Trump presidency on Tech immigration? (H1-B) - jensvdh
As someone finishing grad school here. How does this impact my odds?
======
MichaelBurge
It's probably helpful. Trump has mentioned speeding up the Visa process, since
people were waiting years to get in.

It doesn't sound like you were planning to hop the border illegally, so his
campaign platform shouldn't affect you. I did find this statement in the news,
so HN commenters will probably not be affected:

"I'm changing. I'm changing. We need highly-skilled people in this country. If
we can't do it, we will get them in. And we do need in Silicon Valley, we
absolutely have to have. So we do need highly-skilled," Trump said.

~~~
jensvdh
Interesting. This makes me feel more at ease. Definitely doing it the legal
way (Am a European immigrant).

------
fredophile
If by here you mean the US then you should be okay. People with graduate
degrees from US schools get a different quota than everyone else. If Trump
does follow through on his threats to leave NAFTA that would put an end to TN
visas so there may be increased competition for H1Bs.

------
pravula
Numerical limits are set by Congress. If (and that's a big if) limits are
raised, he might not veto them. Other than that, nothing.

~~~
jensvdh
So you're saying not much is going to change?

~~~
pravula
Yes. He might push GC rules to skill based, rather than country based quota.

------
pcunite
It might make it more streamlined and easier to know where you are in the
process. He's seems a very binary kinda of guy.

